# Philosophy of WR



## Frío

I'm gonna write about the thread "Yo que vos no lo haría..." posted by artrella in the grammar forum.

It all comes from the line "si no, preguntenles a los nativos del ingles si esta discusión terminologica les ha ayudado en algo." Because it's true, I really doubt that the last four pages of that thread were actually helpful to non-native spanish speakers (or most of the native ones anyway).
I'm not clear on the philosophy of WR: is it headed towards the proper use and study of the language, or is it just a (wonderful) translation resource? And I don't mean the translation resource thing in a bad way at all.
I think that that thread became useless for any translation purpose, so my doubts aroused. Was that discussion out of place? Is the grammar forum (or should be) fully practical-translation-oriented?

You may think I must be an ignorant asking these questions, and you'd be literally right.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Frío,

Todavía no he leído el hilo que mencionas, así que me limito a los asuntos filosóficos.


WR is all about language, broadly defined. It has translation forums, and also addresses questions for language learners ("the proper use and study of the language[s]"). There was sufficient volume of both varieties for SP<=>EN to divide that forum into grammar and translation. In the other language forums, the two topics co-exist. 

Based on your description, a translation thread veered off into a related language topic. Generally, we ask that foreros stick to a single topic in each thread. Perhaps the thread should be split, with the latter part being moved to gramática. 

It is proper forum etiquette for any member to remind the others in a conversation to stick to the topic in the thread title/first post. If others persist in jumping to other subjects, just let any Moderator know. 

This is a community, and the more the members work together to maintain coherent conversations, the better. Mods would rather help beginners, and participate as foreros, than play the role of constable.

Muchas gracias por una pregunta muy buena.

Un saludo,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Frío

Oh, I'm in no way complaining, I had a great time with that one. And it didn't strictly veer off, so I guess grammar was the right forum. It just kept me thinking about its usefulness to the spanish learner, and if the grammar forum was an apropriate place, since there are a lot of non-spanish speakers there that could get confused or wouldn't understand a thing, is all.
Thanks for your reply, cuchuflete. It was very clarifying.


----------



## Philippa

Hi Frío
I've sort of read that thread. You're right, it's too difficult for me to understand completely, but it would be if it were in English too because it's just too in depth about grammar for me!!  But it doesn't matter because (and there have been other similar threads) if you're not interested then you don't read it. Also, it wasn't started by someone who was learning Spanish and who would be phased by the complicated discussions. If I had asked a question and the discussion had turned into something like that, I wouldn't worry providing that people had also helped me understand what I had wanted to know in terms that I could follow.
I think it was interesting to see that Inés and Antartic, who often help me with 'simple' grammar, also like to discuss such amazingly complicated and detailed things!!
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## Phryne

Hi everyone!

The English-Spanish forum serves many causes. One of them is to help non-native speakers, but also, sometimes native speakers discuss in depth their own language. I don't see anything wrong about that. 

As Philippa said, you read what you understand. And if you don't, you can always ask for clarifications. Most foreros that get involved in discussions above most non-native speakers' heads are also very helpful with other more simple questions. That's the beauty of this forum. 

Saludos


----------



## beatrizg

I agree with Philippa and Phryne. As you may have seen this kind of discussions take often place in the English Only forum. 

Unfortunately there is no Spanish Only forum… And taking into consideration there are a lot of Spanish speaking people collaborating and visiting the WR forum (from many Spanish speaking countries also), we often have the need to discuss issues that relate exclusively to the use of our language.


----------



## cuchuflete

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Unfortunately there is no Spanish Only forum… And taking into consideration there are a lot of Spanish speaking people collaborating and visiting the WR forum (from many Spanish speaking countries also), we often have the need to discuss issues that relate exclusively to the use of our language.



Hola Beatriz,

Not quite correct...whenever a discussion in either gramática o vocabulario is entirely in Spanish, those forums serve the exact same purpose as EN only.
No rule or Moderator has ever intervened to halt a SP only discussion.  I've participated as a forero in many SP only discussions, both in Vocab. and in Gram.   

Un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## beatrizg

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hola Beatriz,
> 
> Not quite correct...whenever a discussion in either gramática o vocabulario is entirely in Spanish, those forums serve the exact same purpose as EN only.
> No rule or Moderator has ever intervened to halt a SP only discussion. I've participated as a forero in many SP only discussions, both in Vocab. and in Gram.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Cuchu


 
Hola Cuchu,

Una pequeña aclaración: No creo haber dado a entender que no es posible tener discusiones sobre el idioma español en los foros de inglés-español (vocabulario y gramática). De hecho se han dado en el pasado discusiones muy interesantes. Creo sí que sería un poco más claro tener un lugar separado para resolver dudas, intercambiar opiniones sobre el idioma español únicamente; más aún teniendo en cuenta que son tantos los países de habla hispana y a veces son tan grandes las diferencias en el vocabulario. 
Una gran ventaja sería la de poder encontrar los temas que se refieren al idioma español en un solo lugar. 

Entiendo perfectamente que este foro esté organizado en torno a la lengua inglesa y creo que de esa forma presta un gran servicio.  

Espero que lo expresado anteriormente no sea tomado como crítica, porque esta no es en absoluto mi intención. Admiro y aprecio al creador y motor del foro y a todos los que trabajan y participan en él. 

Un saludo de agradecimiento hispano-colombiano.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Beatriz,

Deforme que soy......estoy de acuerdo contigo.  En un entonces  creía que el foro de gramática era suficiente, pero ya que me he madurado un poco...son casi 12 meses que participo en los foros, me he dado cuenta de que a veces merece la pena arrimarse a los buenos. A ver que opinan los demás foreros y módoforeros deformitos.

Un saludo,
Cuchu



			
				beatrizg said:
			
		

> Hola Cuchu,
> 
> Una pequeña aclaración: No creo haber dado a entender que no es posible tener discusiones sobre el idioma español en los foros de inglés-español (vocabulario y gramática). De hecho se han dado en el pasado discusiones muy interesantes. Creo sí que sería un poco más claro tener un lugar separado para resolver dudas, intercambiar opiniones sobre el idioma español únicamente; más aún teniendo en cuenta que son tantos los países de habla hispana y a veces son tan grandes las diferencias en el vocabulario.
> Una gran ventaja sería la de poder encontrar los temas que se refieren al idioma español en un solo lugar.
> 
> Entiendo perfectamente que este foro esté organizado en torno a la lengua inglesa y creo que de esa forma presta un gran servicio.
> 
> Espero que lo expresado anteriormente no sea tomado como crítica, porque esta no es en absoluto mi intención. Admiro y aprecio al creador y motor del foro y a todos los que trabajan y participan en él.
> 
> Un saludo de agradecimiento hispano-colombiano.


----------



## Artrella

Una pequeña preguntita...creo haber entendido hace un tiempito que se podía preguntar cosas de español-español en el foro Esp/Ing, se puede o no?
Lo  que pasa es que habiendo tanta gente hispanoparlante que sabe muchísimo de gramática (come Ine, Lizy, Antartic, Outsider y bueno ya no está más pero Leopold también..) yo quise aprovecharlos para sacarme dudas "existenciales" que de otro modo no puedo resolver por mí misma... 
Además me parece muy enriquecedor este tipo de preguntas, si no nuestro foro se reduciría solamente a un "translator on-line"?  No sé me parece que es bueno resolver este tipo de preguntas entre todos, nos hace pensar un poco...bueno... es mi opinión, nada más...
Saludos a todos!


----------



## cuchuflete

Artrella said:
			
		

> Una pequeña preguntita...creo haber entendido hace un tiempito que se podía preguntar cosas de español-español en el foro Esp/Ing, *se puede o no?*


Definitivamente sí.


----------



## Artrella

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Definitivamente sí.




All right then...thank you Cuchuflete


----------

